# I just had my first Habano!



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I just a box of Fonseca Kadettes, a 5 pack of Cohiba Siglo 1, and a 3 pack of Partagas Serie D #5 . I fired up a Cohiba and I am happy to say that I no longer have to wonder about the taste. It was awesome. I was trembling with excitement when I opened the packages!!! I love the 3D holograms on the band of the Cohibas. 
Thats all I just wanted to share my excitement.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations! You are now officially...* On The Darkside
*


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

Welcome to the darkside! It's easy to get sucked in! Tell you what, while there are certainly some NC's I still enjoy, I've really come to prefer cc's!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Sigaar said:


> Welcome to the darkside! It's easy to get sucked in! Tell you what, while there are certainly some NC's I still enjoy, I've really come to prefer cc's!


I have to agree. I can slide on over to Canada where CCs are just another option. I've had great CCs but so many NCs I would put up against some of the better CC brands. It's like wine. You can have some of the best Chardonnay from Burgundy but Chablis and Montrachet are both great just different and a bit farther north Blanc de Blanc champagnes rock. All Chardonnay. I've also had horrid Chardonnay from all over including Burgundy and one champagne that was undrinkable. Same can be said if Napa Cabs, Tuscan Sangiovese. I've had some great WA state Sangiovese. It's not Brunello di Montalcino it's just a different expression and way they age in different containers of oak from different forests.

There are definitely some awesome CCs but don't discount AF in the DR, Padron and Oliva in Niceragua, Hoyo de Monterrey and Punch in Honduras. Yes Cuba was the mother land as Rusdia and Piland were for Vodka but the Fins make some amazing Vodka as does Holland. Keel One is my first choice. Second is Grey Goose. All just a bit different. Potato basks is more oily feeling Scandinavian more crisp with citrus type freshness. American has to be fully neutral but have had great small batch stuff.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## 2skinny (Oct 28, 2015)

Try Blue Heron small batch vodka. It is made in Danville, Kentucky in the heart of bourbon country. It is quite interesting. That is, if you can find it. It may be hard to get in other parts of the country.



Champagne InHand said:


> Sigaar said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the darkside! It's easy to get sucked in! Tell you what, while there are certainly some NC's I still enjoy, I've really come to prefer cc's!
> ...


----------



## elas9394 (Mar 23, 2015)

smoking CC is like angel giving birth in your mouth...:vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

elas9394 said:


> smoking CC is like angel giving birth in your mouth...:vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


Ewww! Sorry, not a pretty visual. I really don't want anything giving birth in my mouth, even a naughty Angel that somehow got herself knocked-up by a cigar (Mr. Clinton, was that your doing?).

How about we just call it "Like a Kiss from an Angel" from now on?


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

WABOOM said:


> I just a box of Fonseca Kadettes, a 5 pack of Cohiba Siglo 1, and a 3 pack of Partagas Serie D #5 . I fired up a Cohiba and I am happy to say that I no longer have to wonder about the taste. It was awesome. I was trembling with excitement when I opened the packages!!! I love the 3D holograms on the band of the Cohibas.
> Thats all I just wanted to share my excitement.


Congrats and welcome to the darkside, the good side. I am assuming the Cohibas came in the cardboard peticas. You should remove them from the cardboard packaging and put them in your humi. Over time the cardboard will zap the goodness out of the sticks, unless you plan on smoking them soon. If you think the CC's are good now, wait till you have some well rested CC's.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

If you think that a cigar is tasty, I have some dessert wine that is so decadent you can sip it for hours and just think about the thousands of flavors that come to mind. Hungarian Tokaji Essencia. The stuff of Czars. Almost all sugar but with acid that keeps it from actually touching your tongue and mouth because you salivate tons. It's very expensive but amazing as anything I've ever had. 

The Cohiba presidente was great but nothing in comparison to this dessert wine. Some late harvest dessert wine from Alsace, France almost as good. Pinot Gris but thick like honey with less than 8%ABV. About a third of the price per 375ml but still $100 and very very hard to come by. So little produced and only in special years. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Congrats and welcome to the darkside, the good side. I am assuming the Cohibas came in the cardboard peticas. You should remove them from the cardboard packaging and put them in your humi. Over time the cardboard will zap the goodness out of the sticks, unless you plan on smoking them soon. If you think the CC's are good now, wait till you have some well rested CC's.


Thanks for the tip. I did what you said to. :vs_smile:


----------



## NasierK (Dec 4, 2013)

elco69 said:


> If you think the CC's are good now, wait till you have some well rested CC's.


Yes this.... exactly this.... think in years rather than months. Preferably even decades (but a human lifetime is only so short).


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

It's like really good wines built for drink 20-50 years after the vintage date. I have a bottle from the South of France. A sweet and fortified red Grenache based dessert/aperitif from the 1945 vintage. I drank a bottle of the same stuff from the 1928 vintage. Some strange thoughts enjoying wine crushed a fermented before my parents were born and during the US prohibition era. It was pretty amazing after a great meal with new friends. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## logos (Jul 27, 2010)

Welcome to a whole new world!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Not my first Habano but my first Partagas Serie D no. 4. Unbelievably delicious. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------

